# Nitecore MH1C (1xCR123A/RCR) MH25 (1x18650) XM-L Rechargeable: RUNTIME, BEAMS, VIDEO+



## selfbuilt (Dec 10, 2012)

*Warning: pic heavy as usual. *




















This is my one-and-only review of the "Multi-Task Hybrid" MH-series lights from Nitecore. I had previously reviewed most of the members of the MT-series lights, over a series of three reviews (i.e., MT1C/MT1A/MT2A, MH2C/MH25, and M40). :sweat:

The Hybrid series is similar to the MT-series, but now includes a Li-ion battery source and built-in charging cable. Here I will just be reviewing the MH1C (1xCR123A/RCR) and MH25 (1x18650/2xCR123A/2xRCR).

*Manufacturer Reported Specifications:* 
_Note: as always, these are only what the manufacturer reports. To see my actual testing results, scroll down the review._

*Common Specs:*

LED: CREE XM-L U2 
High efficiency regulation circuit
Intelligent charging circuit with voltage detection charges safely and rapidly
Integrated micro USB charging port is water, dust and impact resistant
Multiple output modes are conveniently accessed via rapid rotary switch
User-defined mode provides customized brightness levels plus strobe and SOS modes.
Intelligent memory function stores preferred brightness setting
Broad Voltage Circuit accepts both rechargeable and non-rechargeable Lithium batteries
Optimized ultra-precise reflector offers a longer beam distance than competing products
Waterproof in accordance with IPX-8 (submersible to two meters)
Toughened ultra-clear mineral glass with anti-reflective coating
Constructed from aerospace-grade aluminum alloy
HA-III military grade hard-anodized
Reverse polarity protection
Detachable two-way anti-rolling clip
Anti-rolling design
*MH1C*

Runs on: Nitecore RCR123A Li-ion Cell (Included) OR 1 x CR123A battery
Output/Runtime: Turbo: 550 Lumens/30 Minutes, High: 220 Lumens/1 Hour, Medium: 75 Lumens/3 Hours, Low: 22 Lumens/10 Hours 
Peak Beam Intensity: 3,500 cd
Beam Distance: 120m

Dimensions: Length: 4.29" (109mm), Head Diameter: 1" (25.4mm), Tail Diameter: .8" (21.5mm)
Weight (w/o Battery): 2.22oz (63 grams)
Includes: Nitecore RCR123A Li-ion battery (NL166), lanyard, USB cable, clip, holster, spare switch cap, and spare O-ring
MSRP: ~$70
*MH25*

Runs on: 1 x 18650 Li-ion Cell (Included) OR 2 x CR123A batteries or 2 x RCR123A batteries
Output/Runtime (With 1 x 18650): Turbo: 860 Lumens/1.75 Hours, High: 320 Lumens/3.25 Hours, Medium: 130 Lumens/8.5 Hours, Low: 40 Lumens/28 Hours
Peak Beam Intensity: 14,000 cd
Beam Distance: 236m
Dimensions: Length: 6.3" (160mm), Head Diameter: 1.57" (40mm), Tail Diameter: 1" (25.4mm)
Weight (w/o Battery): 5.11oz (145) grams
Stainless steel bezel ring
 Includes: Nitecore 18650 Li-ion battery (NL183), lanyard, USB cable, clip, holster, spare switch cap, and spare O-ring
MSRP: ~$80










All the MH-series lights come in basic display packaging, similar to MT-series I recently reviewed. Extras are generally comparable, and include a basic wrist lanyard, extra o-rings and boot cover, removable pocket clip, basic belt holster with Velcro closing flap, manual and warranty card. New for the MH-series are an included Li-ion battery (1xRCR on the MH1C and 1x18650 on the MH25) and a standard USB charging cable (with a micro USB connector for the light).

I will give detailed specs on each light a little later in the review, but for now here are some build overview specs for each sample:






MH1C:

























MH25:





























The bundled batteries are labelled as Nitecore's own brand, with a fairly typical 650mA rating for the RCR, and 2300mAh for the 18650.

Light anodizing is a matte black, although my two samples seem a bit glossier than most of my MT-series lights. No anodizing chips on my samples. Labels are bright white, clearly legible against the dark background. Both models have actual knurling across the tailcap and the micro-USB port cover. The MH1C also has additional knurling on the head. Note that knurling is not particularly aggressive, and doesn't provide that much extra grip. But with the various styling elements, I would say grip is pretty good.

On the MH1C, there is a reverse-polarity setup in the head, so flat-top cells will not work. The MH25, however, has a spring on the contact board in the head, so flat top cells can be used. Both lights have body tubes wide enough to take high-capacity protected 18650 cells. :thumbsup:

Both lights come with the same removable pocket clip, which is of the standard clip-on variety (i.e., similar to the MT-series lights).

Screw threads are standard triangular cut, and seem of good quality. They are also anodized at the tail for lock-out. Tailcaps size and threading are identical across the MT- and MH-series models of comparable size. Tail switch is a forward clicky, with traditional feel. 

Lights can tailstand, but may be a bit wobbly (due to the partial raised areas for the lanyard attachment on the tailcap). 

MH1C:









MH25:









Reflectors and heads are typically a bit larger than the equivalent MT-series models, likely due to the larger XM-L emitter used here (i.e., a larger reflector is required to produce equivalent throw). Reflectors remain smooth finish, and fairly deep (i.e., optimized for throw). 

Note that centering is not necessarily perfect on my MH-series samples, but the slight variances didn't affect the beams noticeably. 

The MH25 also has a flat stainless steel bezel ring.

And now what differs the most from the MT-series – the charging dock and cover on the MH-series. :wave: The MH-series lights are all longer than their MT-series equivalents, and have a large ring that covers the micro-USB charging port. To access the port, you need to unscrew this ring until the port is revealed.

I recommend you hold onto the head as you unscrew the ring cover – otherwise, you may wind up unscrewing the body tube from the head or tailcap. 

MH1C Strobe:









MH25 Strobe:













There is a red LED indicator near the port, which tells you the charging status when the charger is attached (see User Interface discussion below for more info).

Note that there is an o-ring near the head of this region, for waterproofness. It feels like there is a second o-ring at the lower portion of this region, but I cannot tell visually as the ring does not fully unscrew off the head.

The charging dock uses a standard micro USB connector. Note that standard USB 2.0 specs limit you to 500mA charging current. In my testing of the MH25, it took ~7 hours to fully charge a depleted Nitecore 2300mAh 18650 cell (included). This is consistent with other USB-based 18650 charger lights I've tested. Resting voltage for was a fairly consistent ~4.18V, which is appropriate.

On the MH1C, Nitecore reports that it should take about 2 hours to fully charge the supplied RCR cell (which suggests they use a lower current charging rate than the USB max). I can confirm that my sample took just under two hours to complete a charge. However, the resting voltage of the cell was only ~4.11V, which is a little low. Still, I would rather have my cells slightly undercharged than overcharged – it's a lot better for the long-term life of the cell.

*User Interface*

User interface is identical to the MT-series. Turn the light on by pressing the tailcap clicky (press for momentary on, click for locked on).

With the head tight, you get Turbo output. With the head loosened, you get the programmed user-selected state. You select the output mode for this state by soft-pressing the clicky switch from off (or clicking off-on from on). The sequence on is: Hi > Med > Lo > SOS > Strobe, in a repeating loop. 

The light has mode memory, and saves the last setting used in the head-loosened state. Note that Hi on the user-selected head-loose state is lower than Turbo on the head-tight state (i.e., there are four defined output constant modes).

For charging a Li-ion battery inside the light, you plug the included micro-USB cable connector into the port at the base of the head of the light (after unscrewing the cover). The LED charge indicator will flash very rapidly, indicating the light is NOT charging. Like on my recent Rofis TR31C review, to start a charge cycle you must click the tailcap switch on. The light will not actually come on during charging, but the charge indicator will now show solid red (for fully charged) or a slow flashing red (for charging). There is a clear difference in the speed of the slow flash for currently charging, and the rapid flash for not charging. 

*Video Overview*

For more information on the light, including the build and user interface, please see my new video overview:



As always, videos were recorded in 720p, but YouTube typically defaults to 360p. Once the video is running, you can click on the configuration settings icon and select the higher 480p to 720p options. You can also run full-screen. 

*PWM/Strobe*

Nitecore claims that the MH-series lights are current controlled, and I believe that is true. There is no sign of PWM on my samples. 

MH1C:





MH25:





The MH1C has a traditional but fast strobe – at a consistent 20 Hz. In contrast, the MH25 has a truly variable frequency strobe, apparently switching anywhere between ~5-13Hz between each pulse.

Note that I had noticed three distinct strobe types in my MT-series reviews, including the truly variable strobe of the MH25. However, some of the MT-series lights showed an oscillating strobe (i.e., switching between two defined frequencies) - either after every second pulse or after 2 secs of continuous strobing at a given frequency. Given two different strobe modes seen on my MH1C and MH25, I wouldn't be surprised to expect variation between the other individual members of the MH-series lights as well.

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lightbox values to Lumens thread for more info. 

----------

*MH1C Review*









From left to right: CR123A; Nitecore MH1C, MT1C; Jetbeam PC10; Rofis JR10; Sunwayman C10R, V11R.

All dimensions are given with no batteries installed:

*Nitecore MH1C*: Weight: 63,4g, Length: 109.6mm, Width (bezel): 25.5mm
*Nitecore MT1C*: Weight: 42.4g, Length: 88.7mm, Width (bezel): 22.7mm
*Nitecore EC1*: Weight 43.0g, Length: 68.6mm, Width (bezel): 26.1mm
*Rofis JR10*: Weight 75.0g, Length (max): 110.6mm (angled): 92.9mm, Width (bezel): 24.8mm
*Jetbeam PC10*: Weight: 50.5g, Length: 93.6mm, Width (bezel): 22.6mm
*Jetbeam BC10*: Weight: 46.6g, Length: 90.3mm, Width (bezel): 23.2mm
*Lumintop ED10*: Weight: 21.5g, Length: 70.4mm, Width (bezel): 20.7mm
*Thrunite Neutron 1C*: Weight: 45.2g, Length: 91.5mm, Width (bezel) 22.0mm

The MH1C is longer than typical, due to charging port in the head.

*Beamshots:*

All lights are on Turbo/Max on 1x AW protected RCR in the first set of panels, followed by 1xCR123A in the second. Lights are about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. 

Note: although I am showing beamshots for the MT1C on 3.7V RCR Li-ion below, this is officially NOT supported by Nitecore. The MH1C officially takes RCR, of course.





























































And now on primary 3V 1xCR123A:





























































Hard to see in the shots above, but there is a detectable centre-beam dark spot on my MH1C. This happens sometimes with smooth reflectors. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables.










Nitecore's output specs seem pretty consistent with my estimated lumen values. However, their beam distance measures seem a lot lower than what I directly measured on my sample.

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*





Note: the dotted line refers to the included Nitecore-branded RCR. The solid line is my standard testing AW RCR.
















Runtimes on RCR seem pretty consistent with Nitecore's ANSI FL-1 specs.

Something interesting here – the included Nitecore RCR cell was not able to keep the initial high output on Turbo for as long as my AW RCR cell. This is an extremely high drive level initially, so it's not surprising that some cells wouldn't be able to last as long as others.

---------

*MH25 Review*









From left to right: AW protected 18650; Niwalker NWK600N1; Nitecore MH25; Rofis TR31C; Klarus RS11; Nitecore MT25; Lumintop PS20.

All dimensions are given with no batteries installed:

*Nitecore MH25*: Weight: 145.4g, Length: 160mm, Width (bezel): 40.0m
*Nitecore MT2C*: Weight: 75.9g, Length: 125.3mm, Width (bezel): 25.5mm
*Nitecore MT25*: Weight 124.6g, Length: 142.9mm, Width (bezel): 34.2mm
*Eagletac D25LC2*: Weight: 50.0g, Length: 116.3mm, Width (bezel): 22.5mm
*Klarus RS11*: Weight 158.0g, Length: 160mm, Width (bezel) 34.9mm
*Klarus XT11*: Weight 133.0g, Length: 148.8, Width (bezel) 35.0mm
*Rofis TR31C*: Weight: 180.7g, Length: 153.0mm, Width (bezel): 39.8mm
*Sunwayman V20C:* Weight: 117.4g, Length 133.0mm, Width (bezel) 32.2mm
*Thrunite TN10*: Weight: 154.7g, Length: 145.5mm, Width (bezel): 35.1mm
*Zebralight SC600*: Weight 87.2g, Length: 107.8mm, Width (bezel) 29.7mm

The MH1C is longer than typical, due to charging port in the head.

*Beamshots:*

All lights are on Max output on 1x AW protected 18650 (2200mAh). Lights are about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. 





























































*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables.
















Nitecore's output specs seem reasonable for the MH25, relative to my estimated lumens scale. However, as with the MH1C, their beam distance measures seem to under-estimate the throw of this light.

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*





Note: the dotted line refers to the included Nitecore-branded 18650. The solid line is my standard testing AW 18650.
















Nitecore's ANSI FL-1 runtimes specs seem quite accurate for 1x18650 and 2xCR123A in my testing. Note that I use the lower capacity AW 2200mAh cells in my 18650 testing.

*Potential Issues*

Because of the relatively deep and smooth reflectors, you may notice some centre beam artifacts on these lights (i.e., relative dark spot/band in the centre of the hotspot). This is variable on my samples, but occurs occasionally with smooth reflectors.

The included Nitecore-brand RCR was not able to keep the initial high output on Turbo for as long as my AW RCR cell. This is an extremely high drive level initially, so it's not surprising that some cells wouldn't be able to last as long as others.

The lights are longer than typical for this class, due to the charging port.

It may take you a little while to get use to where to hold the light screw/unscrew the charging cover without changing output modes (by head twist from the body) or accidentally locking out the light (by a tailcap twist from the body).

You have to remember to click the tail switch on to activate the charger. The charger terminated at a reasonable voltage on my MH25 (~4.18V in my testing), but my MH1C terminated early at ~4.11V. Still, I would rather have my cells slightly undercharged than overcharged – it's a lot better for the long-term life of the cell.

Strobe modes are on the main sequence in the head-loosened state. It also takes several seconds to memorize the level, so you may find yourself inadvertently advancing levels if you turn off and on too quickly.

*Preliminary Observations*

Following close on the heels of the Nitecore "Multitask" MT-series, these new "Multitask Hybrid" lights take things a bit further – incorporating a Nitecore 3.7V Li-ion battery, and a built-in USB charging solution. :wave:

I only have two samples to review here, but they should give you a good feel for the overall build and use. Interface and overall build is quite similar to the MT-series. All MH-series models now use the XM-L U2 emitter (in contrast, most of the smaller MT-series lights used the XP-G R5). But the MH-series lights still feature smooth reflectors (often with larger heads than their MT-series counterparts), to ensure good throw. 

The main physical difference is the larger length, to accommodate the charging circuitry and port. The ring cover for the dock is distinctive for this line, and incorporates well into the overall design. 

Otherwise, performance of these lights is what you would expect with the XM-L update to the MT-series (i.e., in terms of relative output levels, level spacing, etc.). The MH-series also all fully support 1x3.7V Li-ion (one cell included with each light), which was not necessarily supported across all MT-series lights. 

The interface is the same at the MT-series – while more sophisticated than the earlier Jetbeam Backup series, you now have strobe on the same sequence as the head-loosened constant output modes. :shrug: As with the other Nitecore lights I've tested, the regulation pattern and output/runtime efficiency seems reasonable. Reported manufacturer ANSI FL-1 output and runtime specs seem quite accurate in my testing, although I found higher peak beam intensity results than Nitecore reports for these two models.

The charging solution worked fine in my testing. Like many other charging devices, the MH-series connects to a computer using a standard micro-USB interface. This means you can easily use any of a number of existing cables you likely have lying around. :thumbsup: 

The charging current is appropriate for the battery used (i.e., the MH1C charges a RCR at a lower rate than MH25 does a 18650). The one issue here is that my MH1C only charged the RCR up to ~4.11V (the MH25 charged to ~4.18V, which is more typical). Also, the indicator light is not the most intuitive (i.e., rapid blinking for not charging, slow flash for charging, solid red for fully charged and charging terminated). 

The MH-series is a nice addition to MT-series line, if you looking for in-battery charging support. But if Li-ion charging isn't an issue for you, you should also check out my various reviews of the MT-series lights.

----

MH1C and MH25 provided by Nitecore for review.


----------



## Mags (Dec 10, 2012)

Excellent review as always Selfbuilt, Ive been curious about these. BTW, noticed some nicks on the SWM V11R, is that your preferred EDC choice?


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 10, 2012)

Mags said:


> Excellent review as always Selfbuilt, Ive been curious about these. BTW, noticed some nicks on the SWM V11R, is that your preferred EDC choice?


You have a good eye. :laughing: Yes, the V11R (in 14500 form) is my current EDC. Although I am typically something of an efficiency fan, I am also a sucker for a good "visually-linear" control ring with lots of ultra-lo modes to choose from.

The MH-series is interesting for the implementation of the rechargeable setup. I am glad to see they have customized it for each battery type (i.e., the RCR is not being charged too rapidly - although the termination level seems low in my MH1C sample).


----------



## jamesmyname (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm excited to see they went with a micro USB port. I probably have five or six wall adaptors and cables between mine and my fiance's past and current phones, and chargers that house guests have forgotten. I'm sure I have at least two or three car chargers as well. 

The in-light chargers seem to add a little bulk/length to some lights. I wonder if it would be possible for a manufacturer to design a light "family" with a removable charger that screws in between the head and battery tube, or even a swappable tailcap/charger port. I think that would be the best of both worlds as in-light chargers seem to be getting more popular.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks SB.
Kind of the new 16340 champ in terms of brightness and throw.
It's way too big for me though.


----------



## jeemeng (Dec 10, 2012)

Really nice review. I'm new here and really appreciate all review. Am still waiting for a review of the MH1A. 

Thanks.


----------



## gravitysux (Dec 11, 2012)

selfbuilt said:


> This is my one-and-only review of the "Multi-Task Hybrid" MH-series lights from Nitecore.



Exellent review! - Too bad you won't do the MH1A model. I found that to be the most interesting and versatile as it accepts any AA formfactor battery (Even LiFePO4), as well as having the built-in li-ion charger for the included 14500. It would be interesting to see how efficient it is on the different chemistries/voltages.

I'm happy with my MH1A, but I do not have the experience or equipment to make such a comprehensive review of it:thinking:


----------



## Overclocker (Dec 11, 2012)

thanks selfbuilt! i noticed you've already got the MT26, anticipating the review


----------



## Labrador72 (Dec 11, 2012)

Overclocker said:


> thanks selfbuilt! i noticed you've already got the MT26, anticipating the review


I was hoping for a Selfbuilt review of the MT 26 too.
The one in the pic looks like a MT25 and not an MT26 - note the number of cooling fins. I guess it's a typo.


----------



## Overclocker (Dec 11, 2012)

Labrador72 said:


> I was hoping for a Selfbuilt review of the MT 26 too.
> The one in the pic looks like a MT25 and not an MT26 - note the number of cooling fins. I guess it's a typo.




you're right its a typo! no MT26 review in the near future i suppose


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 11, 2012)

jeemeng said:


> Really nice review. I'm new here and really appreciate all review. Am still waiting for a review of the MH1A.





gravitysux said:


> Exellent review! - Too bad you won't do the MH1A model. I found that to be the most interesting and versatile as it accepts any AA formfactor battery (Even LiFePO4), as well as having the built-in li-ion charger for the included 14500. It would be interesting to see how efficient it is on the different chemistries/voltages.


Sorry guys. While I agree AA-form factor lights are a good balance (especially for those of us with larger hands :laughing, the reality is that there are only so many lights that I can find the time to review. So typically, I request manufacturers limit to only a few samples of a given family. In this case, this is what Nitecore proposed for the MH-series. 

Oh, and :welcome: jeemeng.



Overclocker said:


> thanks selfbuilt! i noticed you've already got the MT26, anticipating the review





Labrador72 said:


> I was hoping for a Selfbuilt review of the MT 26 too.
> The one in the pic looks like a MT25 and not an MT26 - note the number of cooling fins. I guess it's a typo.


Wow, you have sharp eyes there Overclocker. But I am sorry to say that was indeed a typo in my figure legend (fixed). Sorry again, but no MT26 in my future either.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the review, selfbuilt!
One question though: any plans to take these lights for a spin on the abandoned road? Would have loved to see how the MH40 would have done there, but I realize that's very unlikely to happen.


----------



## pharmbob (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the review. Great light, love the convenient charging feature.


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 12, 2012)

oKtosiTe said:


> One question though: any plans to take these lights for a spin on the abandoned road? Would have loved to see how the MH40 would have done there, but I realize that's very unlikely to happen.


Sorry, don't have the MH40. But I would imagine it would look similar to the MT40, which had outdoor pics in its review.

I don't typically bother with smaller lights for outdoors pics anymore, as that particular location is really best suited to heavier throwers.


----------



## Mags (Dec 12, 2012)

selfbuilt said:


> You have a good eye. :laughing: Yes, the V11R (in 14500 form) is my current EDC. Although I am typically something of an efficiency fan, I am also a sucker for a good "visually-linear" control ring with lots of ultra-lo modes to choose from.
> 
> The MH-series is interesting for the implementation of the rechargeable setup. I am glad to see they have customized it for each battery type (i.e., the RCR is not being charged too rapidly - although the termination level seems low in my MH1C sample).



I love me some Visually Linear control ring goodness as well, but the lack of strobe on the SWM V series holds me back. I'm a sucker for strobe access on a control ring light hehe. I believe the JetBeam RRT 01 may fit the bill on that one, just gotta justify another light purchase for myself...

While Nitecore did integrate the charging port quite handsomely into the light I have always been wary of the extra failing points they (charging ports) add to the light.


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 12, 2012)

Mags said:


> While Nitecore did integrate the charging port quite handsomely into the light I have always been wary of the extra failing points they (charging ports) add to the light.


Interesting aesthetic comment ... someone on my YouTube page commented that they thought the port cover was hideous. :shrug:

Personally, I think it integrates quite well into the larger MH25 design - but it does stand out a little too much on the smaller MH1C for my tastes.


----------



## gravitysux (Dec 12, 2012)

Mags said:


> While Nitecore did integrate the charging port quite handsomely into the light I have always been wary of the extra failing points they (charging ports) add to the light.



I was wondering about the same, but what would realistically be likely to fail? 

Mechanically it looks like a solid solution on the MH series, O-rings to keep it sealed when not connected to the charger. (Proven, solid, easy to maintain and replace o-rings). The micro-B USB connector and li-ion charging components are proven as one of the most used solutions in the electronics industry today (Second only to the original USB Type A connector which is still going strong close to 20 years after it was designed). There are hundreds of millions of li-ion powered phones, tablets, and other gadgets beeing charged every day via a micro-B USB, those are mainstream gadgets with an extremely low rate of failure. I think Nitecore did a very smart move adopting this system.

If the internal charger circuit in the light fails, the light should still work, unless it sits inline with the LED driver electronics (Unlikely, but cannot verify without seeing the schematics), the light will run just fine on any AA so there's an additional level of redundancy with the light regulator accepting a wide range of voltages.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Dec 13, 2012)

selfbuilt said:


> Sorry, don't have the MH40. But I would imagine it would look similar to the MT40, which had outdoor pics in its review.
> 
> I don't typically bother with smaller lights for outdoors pics anymore, as that particular location is really best suited to heavier throwers.


That makes sense. Thanks for the link, it definitely helped.


----------



## Cybernetic (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi, just got MH1C for a few days and run test on turbo mode with dinosaur 700mAh cell. The light run perfectly but i'm curious why the light not step down after 3 min. It run on turbo mode all the time for 35 min.

My room temp is 23C.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 7, 2013)

Cybernetic said:


> Hi, just got MH1C for a few days and run test on turbo mode with dinosaur 700mAh cell. The light run perfectly but i'm curious why the light not step down after 3 min. It run on turbo mode all the time for 35 min.


It may just not have been obvious that it stepped down. The step occurs over quite a few seconds, so you msy not see it visually. A light meter would show it.


----------



## Cybernetic (Jun 8, 2013)

selfbuilt said:


> It may just not have been obvious that it stepped down. The step occurs over quite a few seconds, so you msy not see it visually. A light meter would show it.


I Understand, and thanks for your reply.

Today, just got TX25C2. It's very bright in turbo mode and very nice hotspot.


----------



## LanternLover (Apr 12, 2014)

What is the difference between the MH25 and MH2C? It looks like the MH25 has a bigger head and slightly higher output on Turbo, so it will have more throw. Are there other differences?

Also, some reviews on Amazon.com reported that the micro USB port on the lights is not solidly attached to the body but to the PCB inside, so after repeated use, it can break away into the body and one is left with a non-rechargeable flashlight. Has anyone experienced that?


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 12, 2014)

LanternLover said:


> What is the difference between the MH25 and MH2C? It looks like the MH25 has a bigger head and slightly higher output on Turbo, so it will have more throw. Are there other differences?


I haven't tested the MH2C, but those would seem to be the key differences.



> Also, some reviews on Amazon.com reported that the micro USB port on the lights is not solidly attached to the body but to the PCB inside, so after repeated use, it can break away into the body and one is left with a non-rechargeable flashlight. Has anyone experienced that?


Interesting, thanks for sharing. We don't often get a lot of long-term use data here, but it would be good to hear directly from any members who have directly experience this.


----------



## Fumer Tue (Jul 28, 2014)

Like the bigger head and the tube body. provides a comfortable grip. Not easy to carry though, prefer the P12. 
Thanks for the review :naughty:


----------

